# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison Jerky

## SIKAHUNTER

*VENISON JERKY*

A great tasting snack to take hunting...if you can stop yourself from eating it all beforehand.  Got this from a guy in america and tweaked a bit to my taste.  It's a good idea to use a foil oven liner to catch any drips during drying = happy wife!

_1 kg venison steak
¼ cup soy sauce
¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
1½ tsp liquid smoke
½ tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp salt
½ tsp pepper
½ tsp fresh crushed garlic
¼ tsp chili powder
½ tsp cracked pepper
1 Tbs ground coriander 
_

Trim  away all fat and sinew from meat.  Slice meat into 4mm thick  strips – cutting along the grain, not through.   Place meat into  zip-lock plastic bag.

Mix all other ingredients and pour over meat.  Let out the air and seal bag. Refrigerate for  12-48 hours. Mix contents of bag once or twice while marinating.

Drain  off and excess liquid.  Hang meat from oven racks using toothpicks. Set  oven to around 70 C until done. May take 3 - 8 hours depending on  temperature and thickness of slices.  Let cool before putting in bag or  jar for storage.  I like it at the point where it cracks but doesn't snap.

I got my liquid smoke (hickory) from these guys: Nelson Naturally 

p.s: if you take it bush make sure you hide it from your mates as it has a tendency to magically 'evapourate' whilst you're away from camp!

----------


## hunter308

I might have to give it a try at some stage.

----------


## Munsey

Sika hunter, looks real good ! do use back steak or leg ?

----------


## savageshooter

Looks O for orsums,. Ive made it from  beef with store bought marinades but they tend to be sticky because of sugar contect, ive got some liquid smoke, and a smoker might have to give yours a crack but will use Dehydrator, they are cheer in OZ I noticed last week $35 each! Pricy here....cheers!

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers sikahunter will have to give that a go. Done biltong a few times.
Interesting that Naturally Nelson, lived here pretty much all my life and never heard of it. Do they have a shop or just the website ?

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Sika hunter, looks real good ! do use back steak or leg ?


Backsteak is awesome but the wife complains about me using all the good meat for jerky, leg works fine - topside or silverside sliced with the grain.

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Cheers sikahunter will have to give that a go. Done biltong a few times.
> Interesting that Naturally Nelson, lived here pretty much all my life and never heard of it. Do they have a shop or just the website ?


not sure if they have a shop mate I just bought it off the web, a small bottle lasts ages as you don't use much.  There are other brands about too, think I've even seen some in the Napier mitre10 mega.

http://www.edibleplanet.co.nz/edible...ory-smoke.html

http://www.sidssauce.co.nz/index.php...=28&Itemid=104

http://www.ashore.co.nz/index.php?ma...oducts_id=1503

http://www.nakedvapour.co.nz/categor.../hickory-smoke

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Looks O for orsums,. Ive made it from  beef with store bought marinades but they tend to be sticky because of sugar contect, ive got some liquid smoke, and a smoker might have to give yours a crack but will use Dehydrator, they are cheer in OZ I noticed last week $35 each! Pricy here....cheers!


It is orsum mate. I've never actually smoked the meat in a smoker I just use the hickory smoke extract - much easier.  The oven can do a nice big batch of meat in one hit.  I haven't got a dehydrator but the oven on low works suprisingly well and because the meat is hanging the juices tend to drip off - I'm picking you'd have to lay them flat in a dehydrator?

----------


## savageshooter

> It is orsum mate. I've never actually smoked the meat in a smoker I just use the hickory smoke extract - much easier.  The oven can do a nice big batch of meat in one hit.  I haven't got a dehydrator but the oven on low works suprisingly well and because the meat is hanging the juices tend to drip off - I'm picking you'd have to lay them flat in a dehydrator?


Yeah lying it down isnt ideal. I have dried Biltong in it as well. Will make a biltong box one of these days.

----------

